# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Testing New Effective Technique!

## Snowboy

Hello!

I have recently discovered a brand new technique that I have found to be very effective in my personal experiences! However, I need some testers for this technique so I can decide for certain how well this technique works. I am going to need seven testers for this new technique to give me feedback on their results.

I need one inexperienced lucid dreamer, three semi-experienced lucid dreamers, and three experienced lucid dreamers. I say this amount so that I can decide how well it works for people of all experience levels.

If you want to test this very promising technique, please reply to this thread saying that you are willing to test it and how good you are at lucid dreaming on a scale of 
1-10 (one being new to it and ten being almost a master).

I will post when I have chosen the people to participate in this test.

----------


## LdJake

im willing to test, im a 1 -.-

----------


## ldwithadhdisbac

I'm willing to test. I'm not new to lding but I wouldn't say I'm inexperienced either so I guess about a 3. Maybe a 5. EDIT: hey, that was my spot. haha.

----------


## Ferret

Id be keen to help out, I think im probably about a 6. Could you please post the tehnique and I can get started  :smiley:

----------


## TechDreamer

I'd be willing to test the method. You don't have to wait for applicants to post the tech, I think that seeing the technique would prompt more people to try it. 

I'd be a seven on your scale, and am eager to try your technique,

Regards,
Tech

----------


## Snowboy

I'm not going to post it to the public yet because I don't have results from other people of their success or failure. I'm just going to choose some people and send them the new method in a PM.

----------


## TechDreamer

That's fair. The community won't look down upon you if your tech doesn't work, so I don't see where the worry is. But I am looking forward to trying it! 

Can I PM you for details?

Thanks,
Tech

----------


## ldwithadhdisbac

K can you pick me right now becuz I'm about to go to sleep and I need a new method to test.

----------


## Bobblehat

I'll try it.

My signature shows my success, which probably puts me at about 3/4...but sometimes I feel like a ten and sometimes a zero!

----------


## Snowboy

I just need one more experienced and one more semi-experienced! I will send out the PM after I get them!

----------


## Azalin

Got good recall ...got a journal.
But been trying for 4 weeks, willing to try more.

Azalin.

----------


## Snowboy

@Azalin: But what is your skill level on a scale of 1-10?

----------


## ldwithadhdisbac

Can't wait.

----------


## Lucidness

Just post it up. Never post a technique if it doesent even work for you. If it works for you, it is likely it should work for others.

----------


## Snowboy

I want to test it with other people to make sure it works for them as well. I am not posting it until I get positive results.

----------


## A dreamer168

I  would like to try it and I am a 3.

----------


## Azalin

Lv 2

----------


## Snowboy

I already have enough inexperienced! I need semi-experienced and a experienced! (semi is 4-7; exp is 8-10)

----------


## sheeps

I'm around a 5. maybe a 4.

----------


## Snowboy

k thanks!

I just need an experienced now! (8-10)

----------


## soulnathan53

I think I might justbe the missing puzzle piece. I'm a 9.

----------


## Ferret

Yay now we can get started!! Please PM the technique  :smiley:

----------


## r2d2651

Can I test it anyway? I dont know where I stand. I know almost EVERYTHING to do with lucid dreaming... But I NEVER have them... So knowledge-wise I'm about an 8? And ACTUAL LD experience? 2...

----------


## Snowboy

Ok sending it out soon!

----------


## SuddenGun007

You should send it to me haha, Ill test it.

----------


## mrdeano

I consider myself as an experienced lucid dreamer. I would love to try out your technique  :smiley:

----------


## A dreamer168

> Ok sending it out soon!



How soon?

----------


## Snowboy

I already did to everyone except one person.

----------


## Vengeance

*Snowboy, would you accept another person to try the technique, i would say i'm a 4/5 it would be great to try it out?*

----------


## PXUmais

Missed my chance.. 

Can I try?.. I'd say I'm about an 5/10 or 6/10..

----------


## Snowboy

...

Sure, I will accept two more people.

EDIT: This was posted at same time as you did, PXUmais

----------


## PXUmais

='|

Kidding

----------


## mrdeano

Was I too late?

----------


## Snowboy

I will add mrdeano and lucidavenger to the test

----------


## Vengeance

*Cool thanks, will you PM us??*

----------


## PXUmais

> ...
> 
> Sure, I will accept two more people.
> 
> EDIT: This was posted at same time as you did, PXUmais



Oh alright,

----------


## mrdeano

> I will add mrdeano and lucidavenger to the test



Thank you  :smiley:  I will be looking forward to your PM.

----------


## A dreamer168

Can I be added to the list, too? I have never had an LD before and would like to try any technique I could.

----------


## LucidFreedoM

if there are any more spots i would appreciate being included  :smiley: 

i was very into lucid dreaming a while ago and had several lucids..stable and such..and can induce them without too much trouble
but for the most part right now i think i need a totally NEW technique to help me get back into having them consistently and easily..i would say a 4.2 right now..potentially consistent 8

please pm me if you can include me!

----------


## SolSlade

Send me a pm with ur tech and I'll tell you why. I have tried every technique that's out there but to no avail. Imagine if your technique works for. How would that look for u. We can help eachother here. Think of the publicity.

----------


## Jay12341235

Why wouldn't you just send it to anyone who asks? I honestly don't get it. It's not going to work any better or worse if you have 5 inexperienced/expert LDers or if you have 500 of them. 

Why wouldn't you post it to the public? It's my opinion that you are making things much harder than they need to be. There is no reason why this should be an 'exclusive' technique.

----------


## PXUmais

> Send me a pm with ur tech and I'll tell you why. I have tried every technique that's out there but to no avail. Imagine if your technique works for. How would that look for u. We can help eachother here. Think of the publicity.



LOOOOOL......... I so hope you were joking..

----------


## 1ronaut

If there is still room I'd love to try. I'm a 4/5 but coming off of a long dry spell. Please PM me  :smiley:

----------


## stjimmy

Yeah, I want in too. I'm a 4.

----------


## r2d2651

> Can I be added to the list, too? I have never had an LD before and would like to try any technique I could.



Virtually the same... Pleaaaase? You can perform a test but the technique shouldn't be a secret  :Sad:

----------


## Codename

PM me the technique i will test in a couple hours.


Just pm me the technique

----------


## Snowboy

> Why wouldn't you just send it to anyone who asks? I honestly don't get it. It's not going to work any better or worse if you have 5 inexperienced/expert LDers or if you have 500 of them. 
> 
> Why wouldn't you post it to the public? It's my opinion that you are making things much harder than they need to be. There is no reason why this should be an 'exclusive' technique.



The technique isn't going to be "exclusive", and I want to absolutely want to make sure it works before posting it. I'm already getting positive results! The results should be coming in soon, anyway. The tutorial should be coming soon.

----------


## r2d2651

Certain techniques are better for certain dreamers, what if all the people you test. It turns out that the technique doesn't work well at all for any of them. Then the people it would work for are left in the dark :O

----------


## mcguinnessdr

can't wait to see your technique.

----------


## PXUmais

> Certain techniques are better for certain dreamers, what if all the people you test. It turns out that the technique doesn't work well at all for any of them. Then the people it would work for are left in the dark :O



That's why he made sure he picked people of varying ability.

----------


## Ayus

I would also like to try it.
Same as r2d2651 i know pretty much about LD´ing, also had a few in the past...but i am not able to get lucid anymore somehow^^ Because of that i would like to try your tech  :smiley:  I would say im a 2  :tongue2:

----------


## hellohihello

PM me please, I have one at least twice a week if i am dedicated.. but i'm not right now.

----------


## guessadoodle

Hi, I would like to try your technique too. Feeling kinda desperate for an actual LD, haha. I'm a 1, very inexperienced.

----------


## username695

I'll have to keep track of this thread. Can't wait to see it. I wouldn't mind a PM either, but I understand if you don't wanna. I'm a 3 or 4 btw....

----------


## Snowboy

Oh my gosh, everybody! Stop trying to get me to add you! I already have everyone I need for this test!  :Mad: 

Mods, lock if possible.

----------


## TexanDreamer

I wish I would have seen this thread earlier, I'm a 1 and I want to try anyway possible to get lucid  :Sad:

----------


## PXUmais

OK, I'm guessing he's had enough of the requests now.. =P...

So when are you reveal this GREAT MYSTERY TECHNIQUE... 

The suspense is killing us..

----------


## Lunaticus

I'm willing to test it, but I'm about a 2 and you said you didn't need another inexperienced.
However I would like to know what it is and what the results were.  :smiley:

----------


## r2d2651

> OK, I'm guessing he's had enough of the requests now.. =P...
> 
> So when are you reveal this GREAT MYSTERY TECHNIQUE... 
> 
> The suspense is killing us..



Agreed

----------


## Snowboy

Yeah... very few people have turned in results...  :Mad: 

It seems to have a 60% chance of working (not necessarily, though, because of the way the actual technique works).

It also seems to improve recall in people, as noted with one newbie.

----------


## Jay12341235

> Yeah... very few people have turned in results... 
> 
> It seems to have a 60% chance of working (not necessarily, though, because of the way the actual technique works).
> 
> It also seems to improve recall in people, as noted with one newbie.



SO JUST POST IT TO THE PUBLIC 

lol

But seriously, there's no need to withhold it. It sounds decent

----------


## Sydney

I'd be willing to test if I have time  :wink2:  Ehh, about a 2-3.

I agree with the above people. I so want to hear it  :smiley:

----------


## newtz1995

I really wanna hear your technique aye. If it has a 60% success rate it sounds pretty good. Plus, recall is what I'm working on most. Please, pretty please post it  ::D:

----------


## Draoi

I'd test it if it's something I haven't already tried and seems likely to work in theory.

----------


## bijan588

Arrgg he is rounding up the suspence!

----------


## TexanDreamer

Come on, Snowboy! We want to know! 60% is a good percentage when it comes to lucid dreaming. Pretty please?

----------


## lotsofface

Ya in all seriousness man there's no reason not to post it. It doesn't matter if other people who aren't part of the experiment see the technique. That doesn't matter at all. It won't spoil the results, it will only give you a larger test group. Don't use a forum if you want to be scientific about it. Do a sleep study with people in a lab. That's not the point of this forum.

----------


## ♥Mark

Locked by request.

----------

